# Mini indoor Greenhouse



## Cat (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello everyone. I hope I am posting this in the right area. When it gets warm out I plan on having a greenhouse built attached to my fish pond for my orchids. I also ordered this mini greenhouse for my seedlings to keep in the house. This thing took a few hours to put together. Anyways I'm posting this to ask members what type of lighting you would recommend to put inside. This Mini greenhouse is 46.5" W x 24.5" D x 57.75" H and I have Paphiopedilum type orchids.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2015)

Cool. I guess whatever would fit and not give off too much heat


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 25, 2015)

Likely your only option for growing in an inclosed space will be LED. I have not yet been able to find a readily accessible Canadian source, but I haven't actively looked.


----------



## Cat (Feb 25, 2015)

Ohh I forgot to say the room it is in now has this big window next to it and another window a little smaller on the other side. I could also move it into the sun room.


----------



## naoki (Feb 25, 2015)

It looks very fancy!

It can probably handle 2 bulbs of 4' T5HO inside (I'm not sure if it fits, though), and you probably get up to ambient+10F.

I know that DIY isn't for everyone, but I'm pretty impressed by XF-3535L, which I posted here (message #24):
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32642&page=3
I have 3x2x2' enclosure, and it doesn't raise the temp much. T5HO and other LEDs for my small enclosure have to stay outside (light gets lost a little bit since it has to go through the plastic), but I can put XF-3535L inside. 4 of XF-3535L will be good for your size (and plants). I wish it were a bit cheaper, though, but the simplicity of XF-3535L may be an advantage.


----------



## Cat (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you for the info naoki. I really do appreciate it


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 25, 2015)

You need a computer 120mm fan in there


----------



## naoki (Feb 25, 2015)

This fan is pretty good for a computer fan:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00KFCRF1A/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o05_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Not cheap, but I hope it will last better than O2Cool fans, which seems to give up in a year. It is IP52, and you can splash water on it. I'm pretty impressed. The other Noctua fans are quiet, but cf. is a bit low end.


----------



## Justin (Feb 26, 2015)

looking good!


----------



## orchideya (Feb 26, 2015)

I don't know much about LEDs, I use T5HO that sits on the top of the tank and I agree that 2 bulbs 4 feet fixture would be enough.
I have 4 bulbs fixtures but had to remove 2 bulbs in larger tank and 3 bulbs in smaller one because light was scorching the plants, it was too bright.
From my experience, bulbs (that were included with fixture) last about 2 years but they output less light at the end of this time. I noticed it only when replaced the bulb last month, new was much brighter, I could feel it.
I have Hydrofarm designer 4ft 4 bulbs fixture, but now I would get 4ft 2 bulbs.
For the fan I went with small usb connected one from amazon:
http://orchidlog.blogspot.ca/2013/01/fan-for-orchid-tank.html

Your tank looks very stylish!


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice-looking case. I see room in there...


----------



## Cat (Feb 27, 2015)

I have these plants coming once the weather allows shipping. Some of them will be going in there.

- Paph. Rothschildianumfrom 
- Paph. Chiu Hua Dancer (sanderianum 'Flamingo Dance' x gigantifolium 'Dark Warrior)
-sanderianum ('Mini' AQ/AOS x 'Dr. John' AM/AQ/AOS) - (10 Seedlings)
-Paul Parks (sanderianum 'Lady in Red' x adductum var. anitum 'Ace' AM/AOS) - (10 Seedlings)
-Harold Koopowitz (rothschildianum 'Gigantic Dorsal' x malipoense 'Sam's Choice' FCC/AOS) (4 Seedlings)
- 4 Random Paphiopedilum species
- Onc. Twinkle 'Fantasy'
- Odontocidium Sunny Daze 'Hilo Bay'
- Onc. Heaven Scent 'Redolence'
- Masd. Maui Gold
- Phrag. kovachii
- Phrag. Barbara Leann x besseae
- Phrag.Fritz Schomberg


----------



## Justin (Feb 27, 2015)

great acquisitions!!!


----------

